# Feste (!) Tabellen Breite



## Creere (1. August 2005)

Ich arbeite zur zeit an einem Projekt und möchte Feste Tabellenränder. Denn 
wenn ein Benutzer Bilder ins Gästebuch postet ohne umbruch dann 
stimmt das layout nicht mehr und wird in die Länge gezogen obwohl ich eine feste
größe angegeben habe..
Danke im Voraus Creere


----------



## hpvw (1. August 2005)

Entweder hilft die CSS-Eigenschaft overflow: hidden; oder Du mußt in dem Skript, in dem die Einträge verwaltet werden, die Bilder prüfen und ggf. auch überlange Wörter kürzen/trennen oder ich habe Dein Problem nicht verstanden.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Kai-Behncke (1. August 2005)

Etwas ähnliches wurde in  http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials207122.html
gepostet. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter....


----------

